# What to hunt hogs with on Oconee NF?



## 4point7 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys, I've lurked on here for years and always find older threads with the info I need.  But this time I can't figure this out.  In the regulations book (on page 65) under Oconee national forest it says:

Feral hogs
Aug. 15-Feb. 28. Small game weapons only. No night hunting. No hunting with dogs.

Then on page 30 it says on national forest lands "Hogs may be taken with archery equip- ment during archery deer season, with deer weapons during firearms deer season, with turkey weapons during turkey season and with small game weapons during small game season."

So if I go hunt there during the rifle deer dates, can I legally take a hog with a 30-06?


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 25, 2016)

"with deer weapons during firearms deer season"  YES!


----------



## 4point7 (Oct 25, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> "with deer weapons during firearms deer season"  YES!



Thank you! Just wanted another hunters perspective on it.  Don't want any issues with the warden


----------



## ArticSnake (Oct 27, 2016)

From the way I read it you can't kill them there except with small game weapons during small game season. Look how it says it for Chattahoochee nf


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Nov 1, 2016)

I actually talked to mr green jeans for clarification.  You can hunt them with what ever weapon corresponds with the season.  However for turkey season for instance you can use a shot gun but it can't have any round in it other than what you would use to kill a turkey. So no buck shot!


----------



## no7fish (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a variation on the question: 
I hunt during small game season with an approved weapon, but I carry a side arm (.41).  Can I legally take a hog with my sidearm?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 4, 2016)

no7fish said:


> I have a variation on the question:
> I hunt during small game season with an approved weapon, but I carry a side arm (.41).  Can I legally take a hog with my sidearm?



Nope. Negative. Only the legally approved weapon concurrent with that game season.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 13, 2016)

no7fish said:


> I have a variation on the question:
> I hunt during small game season with an approved weapon, but I carry a side arm (.41).  Can I legally take a hog with my sidearm?



When its Deer Firearm season, you can! Not during small game season though............


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 8, 2016)

During turkey and small game seasons you can use a muzzle loader.


----------

